# Hello from Victoria BC



## VicHobbyGuy (Feb 28, 2022)

I recently bought a used 7x14 lathe - the MicroMark version of the infamous Chinese Mini-Lathe.
For now, I'm mostly trying to accumulate some tooling and materials, and remember the things I learned in a night school machine shop class 40+ years ago.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome from another Victorian!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 1, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary John.


----------



## whydontu (Mar 1, 2022)

Welcome from Richmond


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 1, 2022)

And welcome from the mighty metropolis of Sooke.
What are you planning on building/repairing/tinkering?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 1, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Mar 1, 2022)

Thanks for all the welcomes! 
@YotaBota About projects: I recall I had some projects in mind, but like most minilathe owners, my list now seems to  be mostly mods and improvements to the lathe!


----------



## Tomc938 (Mar 1, 2022)

Welcome from a fellow Islander (Campbell River) who is in a similar position.  Except I also have a million machine!


----------



## Hruul (Mar 24, 2022)

Another welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 24, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario Corn Country but born and raised on Prairie sod.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks, folks. This is a good forum with a lot of very helpful people. I appreciate being here..mostly lurking.


----------

